# 'polite' hi viz jackets



## DLB (6 Feb 2008)

A while ago (possibly on an old forum) somebody mentioned a 'polite' vest which had a positive effect on other drivers. I've wondered how i could get one until now.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HI-VIS-VIZ-RE...goryZ313QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Did anybody get one of these jackets? Are they as effective as i think they will be?


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2008)

Got one. First impressions were that drivers held back, possibly a little uncertain at what was on the back, POLITE as opposed to POLICE.

Main difference being that the one your looking at is stitching, not the same as the POLITE or POLICE vest.


----------



## DLB (7 Feb 2008)

Thanks Classic.Pity it's not quite the same.


----------



## Noodley (7 Feb 2008)

It was padbeat who was selling the Polite jackets. He hasn't been around for a while, but you can find his details in "members". Maybe send him a PM and ask if he has any? He spends a great deal of time away from home due to his job (submariner) so you may have to wait a while...


----------



## Arch (8 Feb 2008)

I've found that mine has started a lot of friendly conversations with people when I'm off the bike - mainly they say "oh! I thought that said Police!" (and it's funny, they often say it to me as if I wouldn't have realised unless they mentioned it - like they don't get that it's deliberate or something) Not entirely sure of reaction on the road - there still seem to be a fair few people who pass closely - either they read it and see quickly that it's not 'real', or they just don't care anyway, which is kind of worrying.

It's hard to evaluate for me, my cycle trips are generally quite sort and at various times, so it's been hard to measure any change in behaviour. When someone gives me a good wide berth, it's hard to day whether it's because of the vest - and York drivers, while by no means perfect, are fairly used to higher than average numbers of cyclists on the road.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (9 Feb 2008)

Interesting....

...wouldn't one have to be careful of getting nicked for impersonating an officer of de looer?


----------



## Twenty Inch (9 Feb 2008)

They've never seemed bothered - I share a train journey with several and start the bicycle leg outside a major London nick, and no-one's said a word.


----------



## Dave5N (9 Feb 2008)

Think I read that Padbeat was underwater somewhere.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 Feb 2008)

so where do you get one from then?


----------



## Arch (15 Feb 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> so where do you get one from then?



I don't know that they exist as such, beyond the ones we few currently own - Padbeat only had 15 or so made up. I would have thought it would be fairly straightforward to get a batch done - I can't remember where he had them done, but it might have been Screwfix, or a building supplies company like that. You supply the logo, they print in colours of choice...


----------



## barq (15 Feb 2008)

Arch said:


> I've found that mine has started a lot of friendly conversations with people when I'm off the bike - mainly they say "oh! I thought that said Police!" (and it's funny, they often say it to me as if I wouldn't have realised unless they mentioned it - like they don't get that it's deliberate or something)



That's hilarious!  I guess they were just being polite.


----------



## Amanda P (17 Feb 2008)

This is, I believe, the company Padbeat used. I just got two long-sleeved hi-viz jackets from them.

Didn't quite have the nerve to have POLITE on them, so they just say TRAFFIC on the back. Which is true. I am traffic.


----------



## Maz (17 Feb 2008)

This is me in mine. There is a discernible extra berth I get especially on the 70 dual carriageways on my commute. Never had any grief from the real boyzinbloo and I've seen loads of them, including on their bikes. I also notice that big delivery vans etc hang back where they might otherwise try and squeeze past (possibly due to them not paying attention to the road...checking delivery addresses, shuffling paperwork or too busy chatting to their mate to notice the 'misspelling'). 
Anyway, it works for me, but I only wear it occasionally, otherwise the effect would diminish.


----------



## Arch (18 Feb 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> This is, I believe, the company Padbeat used. I just got two long-sleeved hi-viz jackets from them.
> 
> Didn't quite have the nerve to have POLITE on them, so they just say TRAFFIC on the back. Which is true. I am traffic.



I'm not sure whether to be amused or outraged by the blonde bimbos doing their pouty poses in hi-vis vests...

Amused is probably better for the blood pressure. But it's so daft, when you see these models modelling say, steel toe capped boots, and one glance at their nails shows they're never been near a warehouse, let alone a buidling site....


----------



## Amanda P (18 Feb 2008)

"Hello, Bloggs model agency, how can I help you?"

"Hello, I'd like to hire a model, please."

"Certainly. Blonde or brunette, sir?"

"Well, I really want a really ugly bloke with dirty fingernails, bruised knuckles, a broken nose and not much hair. Someone who looks like he should be driving a forklift truck after a bad night out in Glasgow."

"I'm sorry, sir, we don't have anyone like that. We can send you a nice pouty blonde..."

"Ah well, if I've got to look at someone through a camera in a succession of yellow jackets, I suppose I could do worse."


----------



## Arch (18 Feb 2008)

It's the pouty bit that really gets me. Just some nice looking blondes smiling would be alright, but they have to make it look like they're doing a porn shoot...

I'm guessing that site doesn't expect all that many female customers, or they'd have some male eye candy on the front page....


----------



## DLB (18 Feb 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> This is, I believe, the company Padbeat used. I just got two long-sleeved hi-viz jackets from them.
> 
> Didn't quite have the nerve to have POLITE on them, so they just say TRAFFIC on the back. Which is true. I am traffic.



I'm wondering whether to order one with POLIC on the back. It doesn't say police does it so i couldn't get in trouble could i???

OR i could have POLICE with greatest hits written
underneath.


----------



## Maz (18 Feb 2008)

DLB said:


> I'm wondering whether to order one with POLIC on the back. It doesn't say police does it so i couldn't get in trouble could i???
> 
> OR i could have POLICE with greatest hits written
> underneath.


No, mate. I think you're on thin ice if you pull a stunt like that. My advice is don't do it.


----------



## DLB (19 Feb 2008)

Maz said:


> No, mate. I think you're on thin ice if you pull a stunt like that. My advice is don't do it.



what about putting POLI then, or POL or even PO or P??


----------



## Arch (19 Feb 2008)

DLB said:


> what about putting POLI then, or POL or even PO or P??



If you put 'P' people will think you are a parking space and park on top of you....

I think Polite is the best - it's a well established technique - look at all those little signs people put in their driveways - Polite Notice, No Parking.

It has an added 'benefit' in that when I'm wearing it, I feel I ought to be polite, which has got to be a good thing...


----------



## Maz (19 Feb 2008)

DLB said:


> what about putting POLI then, or POL or even PO or P??


Don't have PO...you'll be mistaken for a tellytubby.


----------



## magnatom (19 Feb 2008)

Maz said:


> Don't have PO...you'll be mistaken for a tellytubby.



Or it might be construed as telling folk to P^%% off!


----------



## Maz (19 Feb 2008)

magnatom said:


> Or it might be construed as telling folk to P^%% off!


True. I never thought of that one!


----------



## DLB (19 Feb 2008)

Maz said:


> True. I never thought of that one!



Or i could be pretending to be a post office 

sorry, i'm in a silly mood today.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (20 Feb 2008)

That's a cool site thanks for posting the link. So I can have any logo I design printed, even on just one jacket? Very excellent.

I see whole new range of cycle jackets ...starting with those aimed at the Essex market:

**** off and die you tosser!
Back off lardarse
Pass as wide as your stomache allows
White van man kiss my arse
Learn to drive moron
Were you always a c*** or did you have to learn?
I bet your right foot isn't as fit as your right hand

Maz..seriously, that logo on your jacket,,,did you design it and upload it or did you use one of that companies fonts?


----------



## Arch (20 Feb 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Maz..seriously, that logo on your jacket,,,did you design it and upload it or did you use one of that companies fonts?



It was Padbeat who did it all I think, I think he worked the logo up himself - just need the right font, the right colours and size.... Can probably be done in MS Word or Paint or something...?


----------



## HJ (20 Feb 2008)

Or you could just get one of these and put the labels back on...


----------



## HJ (20 Feb 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> Or you could just get one of these and put the labels back on...



The badges can be had here, if you can convince them that you are allowed to, or you could go for Ex Police Tactical Hi Viz Police Vest, wee bit on the pricey side...


----------



## HJ (20 Feb 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Interesting....
> 
> ...wouldn't one have to be careful of getting nicked for impersonating an officer of de looer?



For a discussion of the legality this very point see here. Also if you are looking for a copy of the logo try this....


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Feb 2008)

Why not try

*CYCLE POLICY* or *P O L ! C E * you'd probably get nicked for the 2nd one though

Simon


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (20 Feb 2008)

I think the most valid point in that legal banter conversation was that as soon as the morons realise it isn't a police vest they will get closer and increase their harrassment.

I also believe that it is close enoogh to a Police vest to warrent a minimum of a 'ticking off' by an officer of der loooer.

I have decided I won't wear one. I will continue to wear my hi vis vest which I ALWAYS wear. I may even add some choice words to it..but it won't infer that i am a police officer.


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Feb 2008)

When i was a truck driver i remember following a long line of traffic through Manchester for what seemed like eternity and when i eventually got near the front i could see what the hold up was ... A Cyclist ! and on the back of his jacket it said " Caution Deaf Cyclist " i did'nt see one vehicle try to pass to closely 

Simon


----------



## Maz (20 Feb 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I think the most valid point in that legal banter conversation was that as soon as the morons realise it isn't a police vest they will get closer and increase their harrassment.
> 
> I also believe that it is close enoogh to a Police vest to warrent a minimum of a 'ticking off' by an officer of der loooer.
> 
> I have decided I won't wear one. I will continue to wear my hi vis vest which I ALWAYS wear. I may even add some choice words to it..but it won't infer that i am a police officer.


The legal banter quickly degenerated and digressed to RLJ, pavement cycling and cycling with no lights etc, tbh. The real fuzzzzz have seen me loads of times...not a dicky bird (I even say 'hello' to them on their bikes when I go past them, being _polite _n all that), but I can fully understand your reservations for not wanting to wear one.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (21 Feb 2008)

> " Caution Deaf Cyclist "



Now that's funny!....how about I get a retriever and have him tied to the bike as well..."Caution deaf and blind cyclist....kill me you kill my dog!"


----------



## DLB (21 Feb 2008)

Jakes Dad said:


> When i was a truck driver i remember following a long line of traffic through Manchester for what seemed like eternity and when i eventually got near the front i could see what the hold up was ... A Cyclist ! and on the back of his jacket it said " Caution Deaf Cyclist " i did'nt see one vehicle try to pass to closely
> 
> Simon


----------



## HJ (22 Feb 2008)

I used to know a guy who trained he dog to follow just behind his bike and would happily ride trough traffic with the dog following behind...


----------

